# Venison Ring Bologna



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 5, 2014)

Got some venison a couple weeks ago. Done a weeks worth of bleed out and now ready for some fat cut in and some mix.













veny00.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 5, 2014






Made 5 lbs of ring bologna. Into the fridge overnight.













vrb78.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 5, 2014






Hanging in the smoker this morning. No heat or smoke for at least 1.5 hours. Dont put cold meat in a hot smoker.













vrb54.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 5, 2014






2.5" Non edible collagen rounds.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 5, 2014)

nepas said:


> Got some venison a couple weeks ago. Done a weeks worth of bleed out and now ready for some fat cut in and some mix.
> 
> Made 5 lbs of ring bologna. Into the fridge overnight.
> 
> ...




That is GREAT advice....   so many folks skip that step.....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 5, 2014)

Taking good color now.













vrb66.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 5, 2014


















vrbamzn.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 5, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 5, 2014)

Lookin great


----------



## reinhard (Nov 5, 2014)

Love it!!!! What size casings did you use for those?  I take it that they are fibrous casings or edible collagen?  Thanks Reinhard


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 5, 2014)

Reinhard said:


> Love it!!!! What size casings did you use for those?  I take it that they are fibrous casings or edible collagen?  Thanks Reinhard


2.5" non edible collagen rounds


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 5, 2014)

Getting color.













vrb909.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 5, 2014


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 5, 2014)

I can taste those from here. Your Amish ring bologna recipe is a staple at my house but I've been stuffing them in 4" casings for sandwiches.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 5, 2014)

Nepas that looks great 

DS


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 5, 2014)

Inverted the rounds for better heat on the tie ends.













vrb43.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 5, 2014






Finally done. Cooling at room temp.













vrb921.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 5, 2014


----------



## reinhard (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks Nepas,  just a great job!!!  Really appreciate your work on the rings.  Reinhard


----------



## venture (Nov 5, 2014)

Looking good!

Looks like the stuff I ate many years ago as a kid?  Seems that stores don't carry the plain old "ring balogna" these days.  At least not in my area?

My mom worked in the family business.  Some ring bolgona in the cast iron skillet was a quick meal for her to fix after work.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 6, 2014)

Honestly, I think you are getting better with age...  and your sausage are also....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks y'all I had to cut one open to see and taste.

Easy casing peel.













vrb922.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 6, 2014






Looks good. The grind on the meat was a med plate.













vrb923.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 6, 2014






Taste is right there with just a hint of twang from the acid (un flavored vit c powder)













vrb924.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 6, 2014






Time to vac seal.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 6, 2014)

That looks great.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 6, 2014)

Looks great Rick. I'll have to try it.... I should be getting plenty of deer here soon


----------



## themule69 (Nov 6, 2014)

Looks GREAT!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## chef willie (Nov 6, 2014)

nicely done, as always......was just talking Amish bologna yesterday with a pal.....another on the 'to-do' list....Willie


----------



## brooksy (Nov 6, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> That is GREAT advice....   so many folks skip that step.....


  Let's clarify this don't put cold meat in a hot smoker quote. I'm guessing you're meaning when making sausage that is a rule? I'm new to the sausage making arena so want to make sure I'm doing it the best way possible. I always put my ribs,butts,chuckies and chicken or whatever else I'm smoking straight from fridge to smoker. Just want to clarify for myself and any other newbie to sausage making and smoking in general


----------



## driedstick (Nov 6, 2014)

Looks great!! Nice job. 

DS


----------



## daveomak (Nov 6, 2014)

Brooksy said:


> Let's clarify this don't put cold meat in a hot smoker quote. I'm guessing you're meaning when making sausage that is a rule? I'm new to the sausage making arena so want to make sure I'm doing it the best way possible. I always put my ribs,butts,chuckies and chicken or whatever else I'm smoking straight from fridge to smoker. Just want to clarify for myself and any other newbie to sausage making and smoking in general




The cold meat in the smoker "rule".....   Cold meat or sausage will allow condensate to form on the meat....    Not good mixing smoke and water....  I think it makes "acid rain"...  bitter, acrid flavor on the outside of the meat or sausage...   Warming the sausage/meat in the smoker, before applying the smoke, will overcome that awful taste...  usually can be detected by a tingling sensation on the tongue..
I preheat the smoker to 120 ish and place the product in the smoker...   after awhile, for cold smoking, I lower the temp to 70 ish and smoke....  for warm smoked foods, start the smoke and leave the smoker at 120 ish or raise to 140 ish...  I prefer to smoke at 140 or lower as to not have the fat start to render....  then stop the smoke and cook the meat/sausage to final internal temp (IT)....


----------



## brooksy (Nov 6, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> The cold meat in the smoker "rule".....   Cold meat or sausage will allow condensate to form on the meat....    Not good mixing smoke and water....  I think it makes "acid rain"...  bitter, acrid flavor on the outside of the meat or sausage...   Warming the sausage/meat in the smoker, before applying the smoke, will overcome that awful taste...  usually can be detected by a tingling sensation on the tongue..
> I preheat the smoker to 120 ish and place the product in the smoker...   after awhile, for cold smoking, I lower the temp to 70 ish and smoke....  for warm smoked foods, start the smoke and leave the smoker at 120 ish or raise to 140 ish...  I prefer to smoke at 140 or lower as to not have the fat start to render....  then stop the smoke and cook the meat/sausage to final internal temp (IT)....


 See its interesting to see how others do things. I've never had an issue with an acrid taste on my food. I start the smoker get it up to 225/250 then put my meat on right from the fridge. I've recently built an electric uds for my sausage making so i could get the lower temps every one talks about.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 6, 2014)

Brooksy said:


> See its interesting to see how others do things. I've never had an issue with an acrid taste on my food. I start the smoker get it up to 225/250 then put my meat on right from the fridge. I've recently built an electric uds for my sausage making so i could get the lower temps every one talks about.



Try the method suggested....   Dry the surface of the meat and have it at 80 deg F or so.... then smoke below 140 for a couple hours and then finish cooking.....
See if you can tell the difference...


----------



## brooksy (Nov 6, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Try the method suggested....   Dry the surface of the meat and have it at 80 deg F or so.... then smoke below 140 for a couple hours and then finish cooking.....
> See if you can tell the difference...


I'll try it


----------



## brooksy (Nov 6, 2014)

The sausages look awesome as always! You are one of the sausage kings of this site!


----------



## backyard bbq (Nov 8, 2014)

Care to share the recipe? Looks nice!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 8, 2014)

That looks awesome Rick !  Thumbs Up


----------



## bladebuilder (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi guys! That looks great! Where would the recipe posted? Would love to try that!


----------

